# DNP- Short term Vs Long Term...Thoughts?



## Mny27

Hello again guys! 
So My first cycle of DNP (~9 Days early Fall) Went pretty successfully. I lost about 7lbs! Not bad!

So! I've done a bit more research, and a lot of people were talking about using DNP for 7 days (at 400-500mg/day) vs DNP for 20+ days (at 250mg/day).

The longer cycle was supposed to be more manageable as it would have fewer side effects...but would one still be able to lose ~15-20lbs of fat during the cycle even if it's a smaller dosage?

Any thoughts on this? Has anyone tried something like this? (Smaller dose + longer time frame?) How were the results?


----------



## jyoung8j

I've heard most struggle to run a cycle tht long cuz they feel like death..


----------



## SHRUGS

One a day for 5days then 2 a day for 15 days and done. In and out fairly quick.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## PillarofBalance

At 250 for a month you can lose plenty with relatively few sides. But where is the fun in that?


----------



## Mny27

I think I'll try one a day for 5 days and then switch to two for as long as I can and see how that goes!

(Started on the 12'th)
Don't feel a darn thing. haha


----------



## Spongy

i know for me it took about 3 or 4 days for me to start feeling anything.  I actually didn't feel much at 250 but a couple days at 500 and I was sweating my nuts off and baking cakes.


----------



## sfstud33

Same here. I could take 250mg a day for months. I just dont feel it. I tried it for four weeks and maybe it was keeping weight off, but it wasn't making me lose fat weight.

500mg turns on the furnace. Im going to do a cycle in February for two weeks. Im still bulking on test/tren and i have about 8 weeks to go.


----------



## JOMO

I just finished my run of 24 days. Started on the 26th of last month and just stopped this Friday. First four days were at 250 then the rest at 500. I didn't really have the lethargy side but was sweating my ass off horribly. I started at 205 and this past Thursday I weighed 195. I would have went a whole month but something came up and I had to cut it short. 10lbs before the water weight comes off in the next few days.


----------



## StoliFTW

@Jomo nice. 24 days is a lot. Next time for me I will be running a 10 day cycle. Short but sweet. Just remember kids, DNP is no joke.


----------



## Mny27

SO guys, I ran it for about 9 days..

I had no lethargy, I did feel hot. 
My cycle:
250 for about 4 days, and then 500 for the rest.

I lost about 8lbs... I didn't workout because of an injury. (Which was a bummer...)

THE ONLY REASON I stopped was because I seem to have developed an allergy to the drug. Crazy itching on my chest, back, neck, torso, legs... Days 8+9. I took one benedryl with each DNP but It didn't seem to help very much. (Still itchy) I would have taken 2 benedryls...but I didn't want to get sleepy during my day. Really sucked. 
I could have gotten longer...but the itching...

Any ways around it? It's ridiculous!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Mny27 said:


> SO guys, I ran it for about 9 days..
> 
> I had no lethargy, I did feel hot.
> My cycle:
> 250 for about 4 days, and then 500 for the rest.
> 
> I lost about 8lbs... I didn't workout because of an injury. (Which was a bummer...)
> 
> THE ONLY REASON I stopped was because I seem to have developed an allergy to the drug. Crazy itching on my chest, back, neck, torso, legs... Days 8+9. I took one benedryl with each DNP but It didn't seem to help very much. (Still itchy) I would have taken 2 benedryls...but I didn't want to get sleepy during my day. Really sucked.
> I could have gotten longer...but the itching...
> 
> Any ways around it? It's ridiculous!



If the benadryl doesn't kill the itch then dnp isn't for you. The reason it's recommend to do the 250 for 4 days is because that's typically when the itch shows up.


----------



## DarksideSix

I've ran it at 250 for the first 2 days and 500 for the next 12 for a total of 14 days and lost 20lbs before.  

i'm getting ready to jump on again for a 2 week run.


----------



## JackC4

I'm prone to hives on my own, I chomp on Benadryl on often, and it works.
I was think of runnin DNP before it got really hot, probably leaving DNP on the shelf


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm primed for a DNP run as well, shooting for 5 days at 250 and then 15 at 500 or as long as I can tough it out, whichever comes first.


----------



## DarksideSix

JackC4 said:


> I'm prone to hives on my own, I chomp on Benadryl on often, and it works.
> I was think of runnin DNP before it got really hot, probably leaving DNP on the shelf



I've gotten hives a little bit before from DNP.  nothing major, as you said...just run the benadryl and you'll be fine.


----------



## lilguy23

I had a similar situation happen to me.
Went to my doctor and he prescribed prednisone for a few days. So, I got some prednisone just in case it happens again on my next cycle.

I think if you can get your hands on some for emergency use there shouldn't be a problem (just in case the benadryl doesn't work as expected)


----------



## AbsolutBulk

I went the long term route. 

30 days progressively but experimentally increasing the dose. 1st week 250mg/Ed. 2nd week 250mg Monday Wed Fri. 500 Tuesday and Thursday. 
Third week same as second week. 
Fourth week was MWF 500mg. T TH 250mg. 

Never used an ECA stack before but it may help with your energy levels being so depleted. Don't eat junk food at all. Helps with heat, better for your diet anyway. 

I went with a 40p/40c/20f and the weight melted off. 

Low fat dieting with medial carb and protein while running Dnp really changed my physique. I lost about 30ish pounds, but bloated like crazy. So I didn't realize how much actual fat was lost until a week or two afterwards. 

Everyone is different, but this was what I did and what results I got. 

Yellow nut butter happened with me. Super saiyan sperm warriors ftw. 

My advice is to wait until winter, and run that shit. And ALWAYS keep a Gatorade or 12 nearby. Dehydration is inevitable. Be prepared, and be aware.


----------



## JackC4

DarksideSix said:


> I've gotten hives a little bit before from DNP.  nothing major, as you said...just run the benadryl and you'll be fine.



I think I'm going to grab some and hold off till Fall/winter


----------



## Mr. Anderson

First post! Seems this forum is more welcoming to DNP users, so figured I'd join up and give my 2 cents.


I've run close to a dozen cycles over the years, mainly to cut after a bulk cycle and get back into single digit territory, then maintain til I decide to gain a bit more mass. By far the best and only way I run it now, is 250mg ED  for 20 days (crystal), w/ intermittent fasting (varies between 16/8 and 18/6) + all training is fasted.

I've also tried short 'inferno' type cycles, and alternating/fluctuating dose cycles EOD and by far the best was the slow, low and steady. My philosophy on DNP is it shouldn't interfere with your workouts or daily life. If I can't train as hard, eat as well or even function... then my dose is too high or something else is off. My gym time is like a religion to me... sacrificing that time is not a option.

20 days, 250mg ED, then 10 days off, then blast again if need be. Isometric diet, (33/33/33) eating at maintenance or slightly above on weight lifting days (5x5 compound-centric routine, 3 days a week) days then -500 calories on my alternating LISS days. All training while fasted. Tons of veggies per day, with every calorie tracked. 

Average about 13/15lbs lost with 0 drop in strength or intensity. Minimal sides, some lethargy and sweating after carbs of course, but overall, doesn't affect my daily life. Occasionally I'll have the rough day and need to eat some fruit before my weight lifting days, but those are rare.

Can't say this will work the same for everyone, but for me, it's the only way I'll run DNP when the occasion arises.


----------



## MS1605

The whole "take 10 days off then blast again" is pointless IMO. all that happens in this time is the DNP leaves your system (depending on your dosage) and then has to build back up. Same with t3 conversion. It goes back up just to be inhibited again. If  you dont have the results you want, just keep running the DNP. 


.02


----------



## GYMBRAT

250 for 20 day's everyday is the definite way to run DNP. At least for me it is. If your diet is on track you're on your way.


----------



## Uncle manny

This dnp stuff doesn't sound too bad after a bit of research on here


----------



## IronCore

Uncle manny said:


> This dnp stuff doesn't sound too bad after a bit of research on here



The key words "With research"... I often caution would be users of DNP to research before you try... IT WILL KILL you if used incorrectly. I prefer to run 250mg for 30 days. like it was said before you can lose a good 15-20 lbs that way. but remember diet and cardio are still a factor. I also throw in ECA and T3 and feel great... you sweat like a whore... but it works well... and make sure its freezing cold outside when you do run it... you will need to cool yourself off at some point.


----------



## Vick

As some of you may know, my experience was a tolerance after 2 weeks, so Im gonna stick with the 2 on 2 off cycle, but totally concur on the 4 day warm up, first time I woke up like a fish out of water.


----------



## Ritch

No idea why people use to use this shit. HOw fat do you get to not be able to get lean off test, tren and clen.
Drug for the laziest of the lazy, c'mon....


----------



## IronCore

Ritch said:


> No idea why people use to use this shit. HOw fat do you get to not be able to get lean off test, tren and clen.
> Drug for the laziest of the lazy, c'mon....



wow ritch... one hell of a post there... thanks for the incredible insight... I bet you just convinced everyone who reads this thread to stay away or be labeled as the laziest of lazy... good job brainiac...


----------



## MS1605

Ritch said:


> No idea why people use to use this shit. HOw fat do you get to not be able to get lean off test, tren and clen.
> Drug for the laziest of the lazy, c'mon....



How many people train to their full potential BEFORE taking steroids? Probably like 10% of the community, if that. Does that mean 90% of everyone are the laziest of lazy for using gear? No, they want results faster and better then without drugs. Same goes for DNP. Why worry about loosing muscle dieting for 2 months when you can take DNP for 3 weeks and get the same results without worrying about loosing a bunch of lean mass.


----------



## Ritch

IronCore said:


> wow ritch... one hell of a post there... thanks for the incredible insight... I bet you just convinced everyone who reads this thread to stay away or be labeled as the laziest of lazy... good job brainiac...



Your welcome.

Some offended people by that, whatever man. I call it as I see it and ya'll are lazy.

to the other dude. I started did my first cycle after well over a decade of training, looked better than most after their first cycle. I paid my dues man...

deal with it.

I was better natty than most on gear before ever touching gear so don't include me with the turds who load up after 10 days of training.


----------



## MS1605

You sound amazing. Post pics.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Ritch said:


> No idea why people use to use this shit. HOw fat do you get to not be able to get lean off test, tren and clen.
> Drug for the laziest of the lazy, c'mon....



Why run tren and clen since you can get big and lean on just test alone? 

DNP is by far the most effective fat burner. You don't like it fine. You think the users are lazy fine. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Mine happens to be you know next to nothing about the compound whatsoever and it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Ritch

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Why run tren and clen since you can get big and lean on just test alone?
> 
> DNP is by far the most effective fat burner. You don't like it fine. You think the users are lazy fine. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Mine happens to be you know next to nothing about the compound whatsoever and it's painfully obvious.



I knew a reply like this would come along, lol! Just another post justifying the fact you probably suck and can't look impressive off intelligent gear use.

Keep em coming....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Ritch said:


> I knew a reply like this would come along, lol! Just another post justifying the fact you probably suck and can't look impressive off intelligent gear use.
> 
> Keep em coming....



Ritch do we know each other from tid?


----------



## ToolSteel

I'm not a fan of dnp either, but at least I'm not a ****ing idiot.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Ritch said:


> I knew a reply like this would come along, lol! Just another post justifying the fact you probably suck and can't look impressive off intelligent gear use.
> 
> Keep em coming....



It's funny you mention "intelligent". When you find it let me know.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

I'm getting more curious about this compound as I read this thread. How does it work exactly to cause targeted fat loss? I should know this, I learnt about it already but forgot. All I know is it has something to do with preventing breakdown to ADP or inhibiting ATP for energy use which somehow increases excess cals to be lost as heat?? So it's basically a powerful thermogenic that increases your metabolism?? If so how does it specifically target fat loss? or is it also considered catabolic and may also eat muscle? Also now that I think of it, if it is inhibiting ATP breakdown or synthesis then wouldn't that cause issues with muscle contractions/cramps because ADP is required for muscle contraction (along with Ca2+) and ATP is required to end the contraction when binding to the myosin head? lol Idk. Someone fill me in here..would love to find a compound that sheds fat without eating muscle.

One other thing I remember about this compound was it's potential carcinogenicity from it's phenol group? Is anyone concerned about this? I know pretty much everything gives us cancer these days..apparently now including the red beef / turkey bacon I eat all the time which according to the WHO is gonna increase my chances of colon cancer by 17%. YES. Cant't wait.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm getting more curious about this compound as I read this thread. How does it work exactly to cause targeted fat loss? I should know this, I learnt about it already but forgot. All I know is it has something to do with preventing breakdown to ADP or inhibiting ATP for energy use which somehow increases excess cals to be lost as heat?? So it's basically a powerful thermogenic that increases your metabolism?? If so how does it specifically target fat loss? or is it also considered catabolic and may also eat muscle? Also now that I think of it, if it is inhibiting ATP breakdown or synthesis then wouldn't that cause issues with muscle contractions/cramps because ADP is required for muscle contraction (along with Ca2+) and ATP is required to end the contraction when binding to the myosin head? lol Idk. Someone fill me in here..would love to find a compound that sheds fat without eating muscle.
> 
> One other thing I remember about this compound was it's potential carcinogenicity from it's phenol group? Is anyone concerned about this? I know pretty much everything gives us cancer these days..apparently now including the red beef / turkey bacon I eat all the time which according to the WHO is gonna increase my chances of colon cancer by 17%. YES. Cant't wait.



Several studies have shown DNP to spare muscle catabolism. 

How it works? Taken from examine.com :

4.1. Uncoupling and Metabolic Rate

Dinitrophenol can stimulate oxygen consumption in cells[7] and a general spike in the metabolic rate[2] at around an 11% increase per 100mg Dinitrophenol consumed.[8]

Under normal metabolic conditions, 1 ATP molecules are created during one passing of Acetyl-CoA through the Kreb's Cycle (The TCA) and many energy intermediates are produced in addition to the lone ATP; these energy intermediates go through oxidative phosphorylation in the mitochondria to produce an additional 11 ATP. Dinitrophenol is an oxidative phosphorylation inhibitor, and prevents these 11 additional ATP from being formed by interfering with inorganic phosphorus uptake into the mitochondria (needed for ATP synthesis) and also acting as an ionophore, which drastically hinders the electrochemical gradient in the mitochondria required for ATP synthesis.[9][10][11] It is the shift in the electrochemical gradient that causes the fat loss, as the excess ions that carried potential energy (calories) are dissipated as heat.[12]

About DNP being carcinogenic, taken from the EPA:


No information is available on the carcinogenic effects of 2,4-dinitrophenol in humans. (1)
One study reported that 2,4-dinitrophenol did not promote tumor development in mice. (1,5)
EPA has not classified 2,4-dinitrophenol for potential carcinogenicity. (4)


----------



## Uncle manny

I kinda wanna give this a run now maybe a 2-3  weeker at 250mg but winter had been like 60 degrees up here


----------



## MS1605

Been in the 60s in the Chi, too. Yesterday and today it's in the 30s then back up to the 50s for the rest of the week. Gotta love midwest weather....


----------



## BiologicalChemist

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Several studies have shown DNP to spare muscle catabolism.
> 
> How it works? Taken from examine.com :
> 
> 4.1. Uncoupling and Metabolic Rate
> 
> Dinitrophenol can stimulate oxygen consumption in cells[7] and a general spike in the metabolic rate[2] at around an 11% increase per 100mg Dinitrophenol consumed.[8]
> 
> Under normal metabolic conditions, 1 ATP molecules are created during one passing of Acetyl-CoA through the Kreb's Cycle (The TCA) and many energy intermediates are produced in addition to the lone ATP; these energy intermediates go through oxidative phosphorylation in the mitochondria to produce an additional 11 ATP. Dinitrophenol is an oxidative phosphorylation inhibitor, and prevents these 11 additional ATP from being formed by interfering with inorganic phosphorus uptake into the mitochondria (needed for ATP synthesis) and also acting as an ionophore, which drastically hinders the electrochemical gradient in the mitochondria required for ATP synthesis.[9][10][11] It is the shift in the electrochemical gradient that causes the fat loss, as the excess ions that carried potential energy (calories) are dissipated as heat.[12]
> 
> About DNP being carcinogenic, taken from the EPA:
> 
> 
> No information is available on the carcinogenic effects of 2,4-dinitrophenol in humans. (1)
> One study reported that 2,4-dinitrophenol did not promote tumor development in mice. (1,5)
> EPA has not classified 2,4-dinitrophenol for potential carcinogenicity. (4)



Cool thanks Doc. I like examine. It definitely sounds like an amazing drug...I might try it out next summer along with some tren


----------



## IronCore

BiologicalChemist said:


> Cool thanks Doc. I like examine. It definitely sounds like an amazing drug...I might try it out next summer along with some tren



not in the summer holmes... thats asking for trouble... run it in winter first to see how it works... summer time can kill you from the inside out. read up some more... and one thing to note... NO ALCOHOL while on DNP.


----------



## Bust My Ass

IronCore said:


> *not in the summer holmes... thats asking for trouble*... run it in winter first to see how it works... summer time can kill you from the inside out. read up some more... and one thing to note... NO ALCOHOL while on DNP.


Yeah..I used dnp when I was in ****ing Sudan lol..Every time I would take a piss, it was black.  I cut the run short.  Not my brightest idea for sure.


----------



## newbiepump

my personal opinión and what i do is: take 750 first 3 DAYS then down to 500mg for 3 days then down to 250mg 3 days, that way YOU ONly suffer 9 days with ALl success and also taking a load like this you can feel the effects the same day you take it, don't HAVE to wait 2 to 3 days to kick in, with Dnp every DAY counts


----------



## kdraoui

newbiepump said:


> my personal opinión and what i do is: take 750 first 3 DAYS then down to 500mg for 3 days then down to 250mg 3 days, that way YOU ONly suffer 9 days with ALl success and also taking a load like this you can feel the effects the same day you take it, don't HAVE to wait 2 to 3 days to kick in, with Dnp every DAY counts



So you are using a front load approach. Have you tried the pyramid approach? What are the benefits to your system?


----------

